# Bay Area Kids Socccer



## Bayareakidsoccer (Aug 3, 2016)

Please visit http://www.bayareakidsoccer.com  for more listings about kid soccer club,

Classes, soccer apparels and more….  Thank you very much for the favor….


----------

